# Spanish Non-Lucrative Residence Permit



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

My partner works fly-in/fly-out for a mining company in Africa - he works 2 months straight in Africa and then is flown out of the country for his 1 month off. We are both Australian citizens.
His income goes into our joint account and is about 120K pa (net). We are defacto (for about 6 years) ...don't know if that would be a problem, but we could fix that if it was necessary i guess.

My question is this - Would I be able to apply for a Non-Lucrative Residence Permit based on _our _income? 

I know we will meet all the requirements to apply... _except _that he will not be in country for 180+ days per year. (He would only be in country for 4 months out of the 12.)
I would definitely be in country for 180+ days though, but our income is not earned by me.

Any help or info at all would be hugely appreciated! 

---Monica


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mythik said:


> My partner works fly-in/fly-out for a mining company in Africa - he works 2 months straight in Africa and then is flown out of the country for his 1 month off. We are both Australian citizens.
> His income goes into our joint account and is about 120K pa (net). We are defacto (for about 6 years) ...don't know if that would be a problem, but we could fix that if it was necessary i guess.
> 
> My question is this - Would I be able to apply for a Non-Lucrative Residence Permit based on _our _income?
> ...


I'd love to be able to give you a definitive answer!

however - it seems that different Spanish Consulates have different ideas as to how much you need to have as an income - just take a look at the section on non-EU visas on our _FAQs & useful info_ thread, read some of the links to discussions & Consulates & you'll get the idea 

the only way to find out for sure is to conatct the Spanish Consulate where you are resident - that's where you'd need to apply to, in any case


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

I'm not really worried about the amount of income side of things (everything I have seen says 75K USD +15K for additional applicants which we well and truly exceed)

What I'm wondering about is if 'his' income would be considered as acceptable proof of adequate sustained income _for me_ as it's being deposited into our joint account and we are provably defacto and have been for many years and his income has supported us (me) ever since we left Australia 4 years ago.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mythik said:


> I'm not really worried about the amount of income side of things (everything I have seen says 75K USD +15K for additional applicants which we well and truly exceed)
> 
> What I'm wondering about is if 'his' income would be considered as acceptable proof of adequate sustained income _for me_ as it's being deposited into our joint account and we are provably defacto and have been for many years and his income has supported us (me) ever since we left Australia 4 years ago.


if it's going into an account with your name on it, then I doubt there would be any problems

if he isn't going to be here for more than 90 days at a time, nor more than 180/365, then he doesn't need a visa at all

I know several Aussies in my town who work 4 weeks on 4 weeks off on various oil fields/rigs around the world - they spend most of their 'off' weeks here, and maintain a 'home' here, but of course do go to Australia for some of them, so aren't resident here in any legal sense at all


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help ...It would be just excellent if that's the case, I certainly hope so!
(Yes, that's exactly his situation - the regular automatic tourist visa will cover him without a problem)
I'd best get in contact with the local consulate to see if I can apply from here or if I'd be better off taking a trip back to Oz.

The application process can take between 3-6 months, yeah? Any idea how long it usually takes? I'm guessing usually at the 6m end of the scale...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mythik said:


> Thanks for the help ...It would be just excellent if that's the case, I certainly hope so!
> (Yes, that's exactly his situation - the regular automatic tourist visa will cover him without a problem)
> I'd best get in contact with the local consulate to see if I can apply from here or if I'd be better off taking a trip back to Oz.
> 
> The application process can take between 3-6 months, yeah? Any idea how long it usually takes? I'm guessing usually at the 6m end of the scale...


you apply wherever you are legally resident (assuming there's a Spanish consulate) - no idea how long it takes though I'm afraid


----------

